# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  UnderWater

## henriquemanuel

Boas

esta loja online não tem contactos telefónicos, nem do responsável Rui Russo. Gostaria de saber se alguém tem contacto da mesma, pois estou com problemas de comunicação com o Responsável, que 
não responde a email, nem envia as encomendas já pagas.
Alguém me pode ajudar?

Cumprimentos

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas
> 
> esta loja online não tem contactos telefónicos, nem do responsável Rui Russo. Gostaria de saber se alguém tem contacto da mesma, pois estou com problemas de comunicação com o Responsável, que 
> não responde a email, nem envia as encomendas já pagas.
> Alguém me pode ajudar?
> 
> Cumprimentos


Olá Henrique,
Comigo as compras na underwater sempre correram bem, mas neste momento tenho um amigo meu com o mesmo problema que tu.
O meu conselho é insistir, porque até tenho visto o Rui Russo pelo Facebook.

Abraço

----------


## henriquemanuel

Pois, a questão é que a minha encomenda era de sal, já tive que pedir emprestado para uma TPA ( urgente ), encomenda nada e o dinheiro está lá e nem devolução. Assim ás vezes mais vale gastar mais mas comprar onde se é bem servido e sem enganos e falcatruas. Quando fiz a encomenda deixei nota da disponibilidade de produto, já lá vão para os 15 dias e só recebi um email a dizer que esperava enviar semana x e pedia o dinheiro dos portes. Já tem o dinheiro dos portes e semana x já lá vai, a encomenda agora já não tem a urgência que tinha. Quando é que as pessoas ganham respeito pelo consumidor, isto é a autentica republica das bananas, assim vamos nós.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Se procurares aqui pelo Reeffórum vais ver que as queixas semelhantes à tua são às carradas ....

Cá para mim nunca mais lá comprei nada e não tenho intenções de alguma vez voltar a comprar.

Tentem informar-se primeiro antes de comprar em função de preço ...

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Eu acho que as queixas que há no Forum são um bocado antigas.
De qualquer das formas como já referi, comigo sempre correu bem. Acho que o serviço tinha melhorado imenso.
Não estou aqui a defender ninguém porque não tenho interesse nenhum, apenas a descrever a minha experiência.

O meu amigo está exactamente com o mesmo problema que tu e também foi sal que encomendou.
Provavelmente a loja não consegue o sal dos fornecedores mas está a cair no erro de não dar feedback aos clientes.
Assim vai perder clientela com certeza...

Espero que tudo se resolva pelo melhor!

----------


## henriquemanuel

Foi resolvida a situação com a devolução do dinheiro. nada como uma loja em que se compra num dia e no outro temos o produto em casa, essas sim valem a pena. Para resolver a falta do produto existe uma parte em que o cliente pode anexar informação à compra e quem vende é só dizer se tem ou não, evita-se esperas, chatices, situações desagradáveis, neste caso tive que pedir sal emprestado, pois estava a fiar-me na encomenda, azar. bem o problema está resolvido e o responsável apresentou as suas desculpas e os motivos. Ás vezes vale mais dar um pouquinho mais de dinheiro e corre tudo ás mil maravilhas, do que ....

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Ainda bem que tudo correu bem.
Na minha opinião os vendedores online têm que ter um muito bom serviço ao cliente para não criar desconfianças.

----------

